# New Varanus varius aka "Lace Monitor"



## Stompa (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi there, here are a few pictures my my little guy/girl, approx 20-25cm.


Enclosure Size: 120cm High x 70cm Wide x 44cm Deep.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 2, 2014)

It looks like a nice little specimen, although it's a bit on the lean side. 
I recommend feeding it up a bit and providing more cover, as juveniles feel more secure that way.


----------



## hoppy (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Native_EWD (Jul 2, 2014)

Out of curiosity, Whats the hot spot at on that branch?


----------



## Stompa (Jul 4, 2014)

Bushman said:


> It looks like a nice little specimen, although it's a bit on the lean side.
> I recommend feeding it up a bit and providing more cover, as juveniles feel more secure that way.



Yeah i only got him a few days ago (the day i took these pictures was the day that i got him) , he does look a bit thin, but bulking up now. Eats like a pig. 




Native_EWD said:


> Out of curiosity, Whats the hot spot at on that branch?



Hot spot on the branch is 32 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 4, 2014)

My basking site for my Lacey was 60 degrees, I'd recommend you jack up your basking site quite a bit. Great looking lacey but.


----------



## Stompa (Jul 4, 2014)

Alright i have an extra light, so that should get it up to 60 degrees. (Misleading care sheets...)


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 4, 2014)

lovely little Lacie. Really need to get around building a large portable enclosure (probably collapsable) so I can actually keep a Lacie lol


----------



## Stompa (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah mate... the joys of renting (i rent so cant really have a massive permanent enclosure)


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 4, 2014)

Haha yeh. I still got to work out what I'm going to do when my V.mertensi reaches full size lol at least that won't be for a few years yet XD. So how old is this little fella?


----------



## Stompa (Jul 4, 2014)

About 1 month old +/-


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 9, 2014)

How do they go in a large enclosure at such a small and young age


----------



## scorps (Oct 9, 2014)

That hot spot is very very low, at least double it.


----------

